# Billie Kincaid / Meredith Jane Gasco & Avery Kincaid / Brittney Nicole Miers



## Smutley (Dec 5, 2016)

*Billie & Avery Kincaid 
They Helped Kill Elizabeth Waite*




*Chicago, Illinois
DOB November 6, 1990 / March 2, 1995
Married May 15th, 2015
Copy Writer / Hooker*​Born Meredith Gasco and Brittney Miers, the pair have joined together in a feel good fairy tale union of two young women overcoming societies prejudices.  Just kidding! Since getting married they have done their best to make themselves as unemployable and unlikeable as possible.  If they aren't burning flags for attention on Facebook, they're feuding with and publicly accusing a widow of killing her spouse by suicide.  Billie and Avery are a great example for the Rat Kings forum - what happens if two crazy white lesbians decide that isn't special enough and poorly go about transitioning through informed consent?




Billie started her internet life like most teenagers do: autistic and making really shitty comics about goths and vidya.  This started what appears to be a life long obsession with the dark and mythological, leading to such wonderful moments as when she asked Yahoo answers for help finding fun songs about infanticide.   Always a tomboy, Billie has identified as a lesbian as early as 2010, though at the time she was more concerned with gay marriage and being genderqueer.  This has slowly morphed into transtrenderism, mixed with a healthy amount of self diagnosis in the form of potential Borderline Personality Disorder.  Brash and obnoxious, Billie is always gearing herself up for an internet slapfight.



​Avery appears to be the kind "wife" of the relationship, and while she may not be as aggressively stupid as Billie, she makes up for it with her love of drug abuse and fake illnesses.  She has claimed to suffer from fibromyalgia and borderline personality disorder, both self diagnosed of course.  Her "fibro" is so bad that she regularly has to go out of the house with a cane so people know how sick she is, and had at least one failed attempt at crowdfunding a mobility scooter before it was memory holed.  This is, of course, one of the many crowdfunding ventures they've attempted, all of them vanished after failing or the money was stolen.




Unlike 99% of the transtrenders we follow in Rat King, Avery _actually _is a hooker.  She appears to work for one of those shady strip mall massage parlors that offer happy endings, along with picking up clients on the side.  Eventually she would like to move into the world of pornography and modeling, but for now she's too busy hating her "transphobic" boss in between giving handies in the back of a seedy sex parlor.  Any Kiwis who would like a homework assignment, please find us a backpage listing!



​This does lead us to one very specific couples quirk.  Avery has declared that they are in an open relationship and are poly, including being involved in Cripple Hitler Kylie Brooks Polyamory Group.  This has lead to many a memorable troon get together, where they partner swap among the tranny community, hanging with notables like Greta and fucking undesirables like Nekoarc.  You could say they are closer with the Rat King than just about anyone, because they're two of the few women deluded enough to tranny chase the aggressively pathetic lumpy monsters we mock.

Avery and Billie still haven't found my account on their friends list so I hope that they'll produce content for a long time.  And for anyone who was interested: No they are not fat, and yes I would have sex with them



Huge thanks to @zedkissed60 who, like always, make me look likean amateur with his quick and accurate findings.

Additional Reading
*Billie*
Google+
Myspace
Yahoo Answers

*Avery*
Myspace
Deviantart
Alternate Facebook
ExploreTalent


----------



## lemongrab (Dec 5, 2016)

Amazing write-up. So, to get it straight (ahah), these two have been complete wastes of life since birth? I might take a stab at finding if they advertise on Backpage later if I get bored enough.


----------



## The I Scream Man (Dec 5, 2016)

Always the cute ones


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Dec 5, 2016)

Nice o.p

I don't think I've ever looked at so many pictures of the same people yet can't identify them from picture to picture.


----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (Dec 5, 2016)

I could have sworn one of these two got arrested for vandalism of an Alderman's house.


Edit-
Yes.
It was Billie
http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2015/12/14/protesters-arrested-after-throwing-rocks-at-aldermans-home/

Rocks through the window of a Hispanic Alderman's house.
How progressive.
He wasn't even home at the time.
But his elderly father and two children were.


----------



## pondweed (Dec 5, 2016)

Self-diagnosed mental illnesses, alleged physical disability, Poly, Transtrenders, crowdfunding scammers...

I'd ask if these people were made by the Rat King in a create-a-character program and we just don't know about it but they're pretty shit at making anything video game related.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Dec 5, 2016)

Holy shit, Nekoarc is _big_. I always imagined he was a little slip of a thing, which made it more imaginable that he could pass. 

No. He can't pass.


----------



## John Webster (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Coldgrip (Dec 5, 2016)

Smutley said:


>


So what are the odds they're actually doing this type of shit and not just being dumb edgelords?

Because if they are, I see this as a self-correcting problem.

Edit: I could of sworn it was mentioned that Avery was a ftm?


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Dec 5, 2016)

Billy Kincaid?





You're telling me this edgelord named herself after an obese, semi-retarded pedophile and child murderer who eventually gets his ass wasted by a shadowy vigilante with questionable tactics and motives?
That is perhaps the most poetic, autistic thing I've ever heard.

Edit: I still can't wrap my head around it.
In a way, it's almost tactical. We can't shock people by implying she's a pedophile, _because she's already implied it herself._ We can't call her a hideous mutant, because she beat us to it. We can't hurt her feelings by saying she's derpy, because she fucking named herself after a drooling, mush-mouthed sped.
There's fucking layers to this autism, man. Fucking infinite layers, each less sensible than the last.
All the fucking awesome edgelord shit from Spawn you could pretend to be, and she willingly chose a Down's patient with a weight problem.


----------



## randomfarmer (Dec 6, 2016)

Smutley said:


>


The "lady" on the right, towering over the rest, has knee pads, shitty painted eyebrows and a 5 o'clock shadow and is still the one who looks least like a faggot.


----------



## Smutley (Dec 6, 2016)

Let's begin with a screen shot series of Billie, because she's my favorite of the duo!

I don't know what a "woo-zombie" is but they sound like good people.


 

Billie never misses an opportunity to make tragedies about herself.  BUT IT WASN'T MUSLIMS FAULT!  


 

lol, tranny fiiiiiiiiight


 

THE COPS ARE FASCISTS FOR ENFORCING SOCIETY RULES THAT KEEP PEOPLE SAFE PASS IT ON!!!


 

So I saved this one for research purposes only... yeah... that's the ticket...


 

There's no kind of party like a flag burning party!  You won't believe this, but publicly posting this video and reposting it multiple times had the result of people sending Billie and Avery messages attacking them.  Who could have predicted such an event, it's almost like that's what they wanted all along!


 

Jesus Christ.  Billie also likes walls of autism, so, hey, enjoy I guess.  


Spoiler









This guy burned a flag and got briefly detained for it!  EVERYONE START YELLING!!!


 

lol, autistics shouldn't be allowed to have firearms because they can't even control their own emotions and actions.  And $500 for both a pistol and a CCP is outside the budget?  Maybe stop buying drugs, booze, and going to the club every week and save like an adult.


 

How is that irony?  It sounds pretty accurate.  Also, how can all these people be so dumb, how do they not know words?


 

Oh hey remember when the cops, in one very specific incident, shot at an autistic black guy and hit the guardian who couldn't keep him under control?  Did you know that's actually about Billie, a tiny white woman in a liberal city, and her daily struggles being assaulted by the police?


Spoiler









 Remember this during the four years of trump screaming.


 

I don't know what the Rio olympics has to do with a free Palestine but w/e


 

1 - that's not an obituary, it's an article.  2 - no where does it mention microwaves causing autism.  But don't let that stop the hate, autist.


----------



## Flame the Sunbird (Dec 6, 2016)

Smutley said:


>



Are these two midgets or something? They make NekoArc look like Paul Bunyan and the "gal" in that top pic like the Jolly Green Giant. Speaking of which, I'm guessing the Jolly Green Giant is Molly Alexis Lestrange and I know I've seen those eyebrows before but can't place where. Did he/she/it/xe used to be friends with Phil?

Edit: I think I remember where I saw Molly Alexis, 90% sure she was friends with Jeff Garten aka Violet Moonstar (aka Violet Crowgarden aka Pidgeon aka Lavender Gaiyargiryl, etc., etc.) at one point.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Dec 6, 2016)

Smutley said:


> And for anyone who was interested: No they are not fat, and yes I would have sex with them
> View attachment 159931​


Hey, man, back off. These are the first actual lesbians I've seen in the Rat King.  Go on, shoo.


MysteriousStranger said:


> Holy shit, Nekoarc is _big_. I always imagined he was a little slip of a thing, which made it more imaginable that he could pass.
> 
> No. He can't pass.


Neko always looked like a really derpy girl to me, I dunno. I think Billie & Avery are just tiny.


randomfarmer said:


> The "lady" on the right, towering over the rest, has knee pads, shitty painted eyebrows and a 5 o'clock shadow and is still the one who looks least like a faggot.


Fuck you, man, whoever she is, she is an Amazonian goddess 


Flame the Sunbird said:


> Molly Alexis Lestrange


Oh, great, she's a self-absorbed psycho bitch & all-around twat.  Though I'm not sure what I expected.


----------



## Smutley (Dec 6, 2016)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> Neko always looked like a really derpy girl to me, I dunno. I think Billie & Avery are just tiny.



I've been told they're around 5'6" - 5'7" so around average height for US women.


----------



## MightyBiteySnake (Dec 7, 2016)

What an... interesting pair... It's like they're both trying to constantly one-up each w/ how edgy and "wacky" they can be.


Smutley said:


> really shitty comics


Ah Jesus the edge is making my eyes bleed 


Smutley said:


> No they are not fat, and yes I would have sex with them


Attractive people in rat king? What is this world coming to?


----------



## Football Meatlong (Dec 7, 2016)

Free Palestine? Really? I'm pretty sure most westerners support Palestine ironically at this point. It's like wearing a Regan/Bush '84 shirt, in that you're ironically making a political statement to sound cool.


----------



## Miyazaki (Dec 11, 2016)

So Avery is doing a post-HRT vlog now, it's quite pathetic:






Your tranny insanity is only just beginning.


----------



## heathercho (Dec 12, 2016)

What the fuck is this? It's like genetics went to the damaged goods bin and patched a bunch of shit together. And autistic too. That's awesome.
Also it wants to be armed? Ok, so if it gets shot in a game of kick the autistic, then that's fair game, because if it wants the rights to shoot others, that means it also has the right to be shot.



Smutley said:


> And for anyone who was interested: No they are not fat, and yes I would have sex with them



All I see above is pictures of Herpes and Unwanted Bodyparts. You can do better than two ugly lesbians. You have a confirmed kill count now!


----------



## Trombonista (Dec 16, 2016)

Smutley said:


> I don't know what the Rio olympics has to do with a free Palestine but w/e
> View attachment 160236


I think Palestine sent athletes to the Rio Olympics.

Anyway, I'm surprised NekoArc actually got pussy.


----------



## SJWs are cool (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm actually extremely afraid of people on Kiwi Farms at this point but you know here I just feel the need to comment. I had a lot of encounters with Rat Kings over the years because of a basic SJW affiliation and these two are a couple of the weirder ones. I'm sure they'll be screenshotting this post and scrambling to figure out who I am, so if they manage, I'll share more if I can find more.

anyway, we had been "friends" for some months and were actually in regular communication, when I just happened to disagree with them on an issue. I didn't insult them or anyone. didn't throw any punches. literally just said "I disagree with (issue here)." the result was immediate banishment from the feminist hive. and by that I mean I was deleted by about 30 people in a few hours. 

this all happened waaaay before the Elizabeth Waite stuff and I was just beginning to question SJWism; it all certainly sped up the process. the shit was so beyond cultish. 

I mean like okay their rage over Elizabeth Waite's death and shit? and they're like, what, society has abandoned us? that shit? and then they're literally destroying someone's social circle for a simple disagreement?

so imo the worst part about them is just the hypocrisy of it all. I don't know or really care what happened with Elizabeth Waite, but I get the feeling they're hypocritical as fuck about that too. 

I know they're going to be screenshotting this so I'll just add to them: thanks for speeding up my exit from the SJW world. thank the fucking gods I'm out of that bullshit.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Dec 21, 2016)

SJWs are cool said:


> I'm actually extremely afraid of people on Kiwi Farms at this point


That's really, really dumb. 



SJWs are cool said:


> I had a lot of encounters with Rat Kings over the years because of a basic SJW affiliation and these two are a couple of the weirder ones. I'm sure they'll be screenshotting this post and scrambling to figure out who I am, so if they manage, I'll share more if I can find more.
> 
> anyway, we had been "friends" for some months and were actually in regular communication, when I just happened to disagree with them on an issue. I didn't insult them or anyone. didn't throw any punches. literally just said "I disagree with (issue here)." the result was immediate banishment from the feminist hive. and by that I mean I was deleted by about 30 people in a few hours.
> 
> ...


Can you just tell us who the fuck you are and what the fuck you're on about? No hate, I'm really not trying to be rude, but you always hint at this shit and I wish you'd just realtalk. 
Who are you, who did you associate with, and why are you so paranoid about a bunch of trannies on the internet finding you?


----------



## randomfarmer (Dec 21, 2016)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> why are you so paranoid about a bunch of trannies on the internet finding you?


Because they will be raped and murdered and need to rely on suicide for Patreon money.
This is usually what happens when you have been bitten by a tranny, you become a tranny.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Dec 21, 2016)

randomfarmer said:


> Because they will be raped and murdered and need to rely on suicide for Patreon money.
> This is usually what happens when you have been bitten by a tranny, you become a tranny.


Like werewolves, but with stringy hair, loud shirts, and hooker makeup?


----------



## m0rnutz (Dec 22, 2016)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> why are you so paranoid about a bunch of trannies on the internet finding you?


Probably an embarrassing past of sorts. Maybe a furry or guilty of cringy neckbeard things.

Not to mention if the ratking finds you, you go under the witness protection program for a bit while they air raid your entire social life.

This raises a question for me. @SJWs are cool, I noticed you were posting in the Tumblr forum last year, and they have a constant looming fear over there about having threads made on them. Did Billie or Avery use the site, and did they have blog(s)?

It would be interesting to see what they were into before they went total facebook.


----------



## Smutley (Dec 22, 2016)

"We outnumber the cops" you're a white girl from the suburbs and no one "drove the cops off". 





gibberish words from an autist




1) national 911 hotlines for a country that is 3.797 million mi² is retarded
2) Billie sure spends a lot of her time begging people to do wellness checks for all her troon friends, or help her figure out how to do them.




Thats-a spicy gender discourse!




WHITE PEEEEOPLE




Stop saying discourse you sad faggot




It's incredibly racist how Billie and her friends thinks that White People only exist in America, and didn't have a vast culture that was ground into dust by olive skinned invaders appropriating their culture and religion.




I don't know how Billie can find the time to fuck chinless fags like Nekoarc, when her time seems to be spent entirely on Facebook, protesting, work, and getting high









Avery almost got arrested in a hooker sting a little while ago, so I'm glad the cops haven't been thrown into the sun yet.




This is just the whining lefts version of "Never do LSD if you take more than 5 in your life you'll be mentally deranged for the rest of your life!"




Stop fucking saying TBH, it's retarded.  I bet Sapiosexuals wouldn't put up with it either




I hope she doesn't do weed more than 20 times or she'll be hopelessly addicted to that too




 




lol


----------



## Collections Agent (Dec 22, 2016)

SJWs are cool said:


> I'm actually extremely afraid of people on Kiwi Farms at this point



Lol don't be, we're just a bunch of autists who find enjoyment in laughing at other autists.

The only person I know that has any real justifyable reason to be afraid of us is Greta from TLL because we have documented evidence of her being a terrible caustic human being to the point where it's borderline criminal behavior.


----------



## Argonian Scum (Dec 22, 2016)

I have several family members in medical positions and let me tell you that not only are they incredibly wary of prescribing painkillers thanks to junkies but they absolutely do care about their patients as human beings. One has struggled with PTSD after losing a patient and all have cried blood, sweat, and tears. 

This venemous, arrogant cunt has no idea what she's talking about and I hope that one day an ambulance shows up too late for her, because despite her shit headed opinions the paramedics are good enough people that they would try to save her anyway.


----------



## m0rnutz (Dec 22, 2016)

"Why don't we have an online 911 hotline"
Because to the best of my knowledge, calls online are dynamic and cannot be pinpointed like a regular phone call can, because IPs and shit.

Loving the autism from some of these people too. They know they wouldn't "punch them in the throat" if the person stood right in front of them.


----------



## SJWs are cool (Dec 31, 2016)

Collections Agent said:


> Lol don't be, we're just a bunch of autists who find enjoyment in laughing at other autists.
> 
> The only person I know that has any real justifyable reason to be afraid of us is Greta from TLL because we have documented evidence of her being a terrible caustic human being to the point where it's borderline criminal behavior.


yeah but you also doxx people, posting their deadnames and shit

granted I am a really fucking uninteresting person for the most part

but just the fact that I've seen one of my profiles in a screenshot here speaks volumes of my fears

(in context, I was making fun of someone, but you wouldn't know that from the screenshot in question)

(by posting rn a bunch of people are going to figure out who I am bc I've made it obvious as fuck and I'll probably get deleted by people I actually like)


----------



## Coldgrip (Dec 31, 2016)

SJWs are cool said:


> yeah but you also doxx people, posting their deadnames and shit
> 
> granted I am a really fucking uninteresting person for the most part
> 
> ...


You know what one of the best ways to not be noticed is? Don't bring shit like this up.


----------



## SJWs are cool (Dec 31, 2016)

Coldgrip said:


> You know what one of the best ways to not be noticed is? Don't bring shit like this up.


Clearly!

On the other hand I've been here off and on since 2013 and it's almost 2017 so I'd rather not be pushed out because some people find my connections curious. 

More info in a sec though, one person requested realtalk so I'm gonna do some realtalk.


----------



## m0rnutz (Dec 31, 2016)

SJWs are cool said:


> granted I am a really fucking uninteresting person for the most part
> 
> but just the fact that I've seen one of my profiles in a screenshot here speaks volumes of my fears


I'm in a screenshot on here, I'm not complaining.

The only ones who should be worried they will have threads are the ones who act like lolcows to begin with.

Way to narrow yourself down, at least.


----------



## SJWs are cool (Dec 31, 2016)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> Can you just tell us who the fuck you are and what the fuck you're on about? No hate, I'm really not trying to be rude, but you always hint at this shit and I wish you'd just realtalk.
> Who are you, who did you associate with, and why are you so paranoid about a bunch of trannies on the internet finding you?


You want some realtalk? Okay I can do this, probably. 

I'm your typical trans/queer weirdo. That means I end up in a lot of weird groups of people I really fucking hate and don't want to be around. It's related to how interconnected the community of trans/queer people is. You get involved by mistake. I know a lot of Rat Kings but I typically regard them as scummy people not worth engaging/unless to make fun of. 

My groups have included the Kincaids, who deleted me over a small disagreement on a single issue; Laurelai Bailey, who literally sexually assaulted someone behind a friend's back (literally behind a friend's back, like my friend was listening to music or some shit and assault was happening behind her); a brief association with Devi Ever, via her ex-girlfriend's friend, who is the flip flopper of fucking flip floppers (as you saw with the Gamergate situation); Elizabeth Waite, who the last interaction I had with was them flipping me off and deleting me over a minor disagreement (I didn't give a fuck about her anyway and she added me tbh), aaaaaand...

I've also had encounters with or witnessed things from: Trans Lifeline/Greta, Kengle (dude was REALLY fucking obsessed with me after I pretended to be friends w/ Chris-chan), Rani (connected to Devi Ever via the same people), Jordan Gwendolyn Davis (I see their posts randomly), Zinnia Jones, Chloe Sagal, That Transgender Chick, and idk probably some other fucking losers.

The one thing in common with all of these people is that they're completely goddamn intolerable and mostly crazy SJWs. 

I didn't want people to find me because mutual friends aren't always terrible and there are some people I like who could find out and cause trouble.

The thing is like, earlier this year I lived with some SJWs and after I had a conversation with someone like 900 miles away about fat acceptance (which I disagree with), I ended up literally getting kicked out lol lol lol. Luckily I know my way around and didn't get totally fucked over by it.

That just tells you though like these people have a cult mentality about them and any level of disagreement = HERETIC HERETIC HERETIC. 

So yeah I'm a little paranoid but not as much as I was like ten days ago. 

As I said: I'm really not that interesting. The most interesting thing about me is just how I run into all of these absurdly batty fucknuts. 

I have stories but they're very sparse stories and they're very stupid stories because for the most part these people don't really care about anything that matters, they just care about inflating their social statuses, and they'll use anything they can for it. (see also: the Elizabeth Waite mess.)

The risk of posting here isn't that bad from an "oh no Kiwi Farmers might find me" perspective, but it's really bad from an "I might get alienated from people I actually like" perspective.

So, caution aside, I have some stories. I might share them. If I do, I'll be more specific in the future. 

It's funny though because I swear to god they're gonna be on a witch hunt for me and it won't take long to figure out and everybody can lol heartily. I mean holy fuck guys watch this shit it's about to go down. I swear to god every last person I mentioned (that is still alive) is going to be flipping shit like "OMG DO I KNOW THIS PERSON??"

And if this happens I will say that I'm glad I could bring you this kind of entertainment.


----------



## Collections Agent (Dec 31, 2016)

SJWs are cool said:


> You want some realtalk? Okay I can do this, probably.
> 
> I'm your typical trans/queer weirdo. That means I end up in a lot of weird groups of people I really fucking hate and don't want to be around. It's related to how interconnected the community of trans/queer people is. You get involved by mistake. I know a lot of Rat Kings but I typically regard them as scummy people not worth engaging/unless to make fun of.
> 
> ...



Pretty sure there's a section on this site for introducing yourself, this isn't the place though.


----------



## yasscat (Dec 31, 2016)

SJWs are cool said:


> You want some realtalk? Okay I can do this, probably.
> 
> I'm your typical trans/queer weirdo. That means I end up in a lot of weird groups of people I really fucking hate and don't want to be around. It's related to how interconnected the community of trans/queer people is. You get involved by mistake. I know a lot of Rat Kings but I typically regard them as scummy people not worth engaging/unless to make fun of.
> 
> ...


lol calm down


----------



## Trombonista (Dec 31, 2016)

Of course she's all "fuck the police" until she wants to have a wellness check done.


----------



## Cheap Sandals (Dec 31, 2016)

SJWs are cool said:


> You want some realtalk? Okay I can do this, probably.
> 
> I'm your typical trans/queer weirdo. That means I end up in a lot of weird groups of people I really fucking hate and don't want to be around. It's related to how interconnected the community of trans/queer people is. You get involved by mistake. I know a lot of Rat Kings but I typically regard them as scummy people not worth engaging/unless to make fun of.
> 
> ...



Get better friends. Seriously. No friends is better than the "friendship" you've described. I'm sorry you value their interaction and attention, because it sounds like someone describing their pimp. 

"I really, really like them! I mean, I'm terrified of making them mad! Terrified! But as long as I act how they like I'll be treated well! They're always watching. I'm scared of them, but they're my friends. I need them."


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Jan 1, 2017)

Cheap Sandals said:


> Get better friends. Seriously. No friends is better than the "friendship" you've described. I'm sorry you value their interaction and attention, because it sounds like someone describing their pimp.
> 
> "I really, really like them! I mean, I'm terrified of making them mad! Terrified! But as long as I act how they like I'll be treated well! They're always watching. I'm scared of them, but they're my friends. I need them."


Exactly this.
Ya, that's really pathetic tbh

So, do you have any, like, REAL info/content? Or were you  just dying to point out how hip and connected to the mentally ill you are?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Jan 1, 2017)

SJWs are cool said:


> You want some realtalk?


No we want to laugh at morons.


----------



## Collections Agent (Jan 1, 2017)

Also @SJWs are cool be careful what you post if you don't wanna get your information leaked. 

Not all of us have better things to do.

Now , back to the thread at hand


----------



## Dual Rectifier (Jan 9, 2017)

The most fun posts are in groups she keeps a secret. Long, long posts, full of petty drama, entirely created by her.

Rat crossover, surprise! They're jerks








Spoiler: Looks like her relationship is going extremely well



Sounding stable, there.




In case anyone was initially confused like I was: no, Billie doesn't have a man (actual husband) in her life, she's referring to the other person featured in the OP, "Avery".




More petty complaints and REEEEing about basically nothing. Have you ever considered a spade is just a spade?




Why the fuck does this person refer to them as "Partner"? If I had a person who would only call me "partner" in private to other people, I'd feel completely dehumanized. Back on topic: They said they were going out. They are in pain somewhere, and can't return. Obviously, this is a slight against you, personally. /sneed




Welcome to the world of Meridith, where everything is life or death, black or white.




Yes, completely. Also, obfuscating information that only happened weeks ago - intentional, or do you think she doesn't even realize how much lying and manipulating she's doing when telling a story?




I legitimately can't figure out why she can't get the guts to just end it, if she hates this person so much. Both of them do. I honestly kind of feel bad for this person, probably having to deal with this amount of insanity on the regular.






And that's all the posts I can scrub from there that are interesting. _So far. _


----------



## salt (Jan 11, 2017)

Dual Rectifier said:


> The most fun posts are in groups she keeps a secret. Long, long posts, full of petty drama, entirely created by her.
> 
> Rat crossover, surprise! They're jerks
> 
> ...


This is basically a textbook case of unchecked Borderline Personality Disorder. Damn.


----------



## kr0nicle (Jan 11, 2017)

Holy shit. I've known Billie's brother since 6th grade. He has some pretty serious issues (including some of Billie's drug problems, particularly cocaine and a truly astounding amount of psychedelics), but he has his shit together compared to this and he only begrudgingly refers to her as his "sibling" when she's around, and "sister" when she's not. I always knew she was a bit of an oddball, but now I had no idea she was this _out there_ like that. I don't think even he's aware of this, either.

If it helps explain anything, her dad used to be an abusive, alcoholic piece of shit and supposedly hit her when she first came out as simply gay. The mom was kind of nice, but seemed like an enabler. The both of them realized how awful parents they were, so now they pay for their children's expenses in full, though I'm not sure if that is still the case with Billie.

Keep in mind that all of this is second-hand info, and my word is not gospel on this. But what a small fucking world, goddamn.


----------



## m0rnutz (Jan 13, 2017)

If you're in a polyamorous relationship, but don't know why they choose a secondary partner over you, you shouldn't be in a relationship with said person.

It's not rocket science to tell there is infidelity going on. Polyamory just makes the perfect cover up story for the one fucking in other bedrooms. Someone is being cucked.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Jan 14, 2017)

Dual Rectifier said:


> The most fun posts are in groups she keeps a secret. Long, long posts, full of petty drama, entirely created by her.
> 
> Rat crossover, surprise! They're jerks
> 
> ...


I've talked about it before, but to anyone curious, this is what people mean when they express the opinion that poly is a concept practiced and perpetuated exclusively by sociopaths.
Because this pile of manipulation, passive aggressiveness, and dysfunction we're seeing here? This shit is the trademark of literally every poly couple you're likely to come across. It's a lifestyle that attracts people like Shrimpdick here and it creates dysfunction where none previously existed.
It's not a coincidence cows are strangely likely to be into it. It's like a honeypot for emotionally stunted people.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 22, 2017)

m0rnutz said:


> If you're in a polyamorous relationship, but don't know why they choose a secondary partner over you, you shouldn't be in a relationship with said person.



Or probably any people tbh.


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 22, 2017)

Polyamory used to be the domain of fat white losers who were confused about their sexual orientation.

Good to see nothing's changed.


----------



## Rogowski (Mar 28, 2017)

ayyyy i google the main admin of a facebook group called 'swipe left to avoid a terrible fate' (https://www.facebook.com/groups/1349703421747730) and of course it has a kiwi farms thread.






Didn't have a chance to read the whole thread but he/she runs a facebook group about tinder profiles. You go into the group thinking it's just a group that makes fun of goobers on tinder but it becomes very obvious very quickly that it's ruled with an iron fist and they have banned people for the smallest offenses.

EDIT: The pinned post is a window into shim's autism.


----------



## Rogowski (Apr 30, 2017)

If any of you are on facebook and want to watch Billie and his autistic commie admin squad try to troll normies go ahead and check out that group I posted in the last comment.


----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (Apr 30, 2017)

It always cracks me up when people like this say they are Marxist or whatever. Because if we really lived in such a society, they would be the first people purged because they contribute absolutely nothing to society.


----------



## Rogowski (Apr 30, 2017)

Stalin would not have put up with their bullshit, that's a given. The gender fluid kids would've been the first to be rounded up, executed, and left to rot in a shallow grave.


----------



## Coldgrip (Apr 30, 2017)

Rogowski said:


> Stalin would not have put up with their bullshit, that's a given. The gender fluid kids would've been the first to be rounded up, executed, and left to rot in a shallow grave.


The best they could of done would of been under Mao, who would of used them as expendable idiots first, held up as an example of western degeneracy after they quit being useful, then finally executing them.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 9, 2017)

Rogowski said:


>



I can only imagine Billie must've responded to this with something like "Liberals aren't people"


----------



## Rogowski (May 9, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> I can only imagine Billie must've responded to this with something like "Liberals aren't people"


I think what Beth was actually referring to was that by Billie accepting all requests to join the group she/he would be exposing the group members to normies and therefore destroying their pinko snowflake echo chamber.


----------



## CatParty (Oct 10, 2017)

"Billie Komunistyczny"

https://www.facebook.com/fabbillie
https://archive.md/p9AEk


----------



## Jaimas (Oct 10, 2017)

SJWs are cool said:


> I'm actually extremely afraid of people on Kiwi Farms at this point but you know here I just feel the need to comment. I had a lot of encounters with Rat Kings over the years because of a basic SJW affiliation and these two are a couple of the weirder ones. I'm sure they'll be screenshotting this post and scrambling to figure out who I am, so if they manage, I'll share more if I can find more.
> 
> anyway, we had been "friends" for some months and were actually in regular communication, when I just happened to disagree with them on an issue. I didn't insult them or anyone. didn't throw any punches. literally just said "I disagree with (issue here)." the result was immediate banishment from the feminist hive. and by that I mean I was deleted by about 30 people in a few hours.
> 
> ...



I'm not gonna push you if you don't wanna talk about it, but your story strikes me as the kind of shit that could help fill in a lot of gaps on Lolcow Wiki; drop me a convo if interested.


----------



## Rogowski (Oct 10, 2017)

I love that in order to join his group that is centered around making fun of ree tards on tinder you have to prove you're an SJW faggot.


----------



## Trombonista (Oct 11, 2017)

CatParty said:


> "Billie Komunistyczny"
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/fabbillie
> https://archive.md/p9AEk


How do you say "Ow the edge" in _any Slavic language_?


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Oct 11, 2017)

trombonista said:


> How do you say "Ow the edge" in _any Slavic language_?


Mudak


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 11, 2017)

trombonista said:


> How do you say "Ow the edge" in _any Slavic language_?



Google told me it was:
забросить
zabrosit'


----------



## AmyJoJoJones (Feb 11, 2020)

Dorsia.Reservation said:


> I could have sworn one of these two got arrested for vandalism of an Alderman's house.
> 
> 
> Edit-
> ...






> *Fight Outside Rogers Park ‘L’ Station Investigated By CPD Civil Rights Unit*
> 
> ROGERS PARK — A fight on Howard Street on Thursday resulted in one person with a fractured face, accusations of homophobia and an investigation by Chicago Police’s Civil Rights unit.
> 
> ...


https://blockclubchicago.org/2019/1...tation-investigated-by-cpd-civil-rights-unit/ (http://archive.ph/5M6Xx)

 
https://www.facebook.com/billie.kincaid.3/posts/829454900805584 (http://archive.ph/bQ4hS)
https://www.facebook.com/billie.kincaid.3/posts/847780392306368 (http://archive.ph/IM1L5)


----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (Feb 11, 2020)

AmyJoJoJones said:


> View attachment 1140343
> 
> https://blockclubchicago.org/2019/1...tation-investigated-by-cpd-civil-rights-unit/ (http://archive.ph/5M6Xx)
> 
> ...



Something tells me dear old Billie is leaving A LOT out of that story.


"Kincaid, who has lived in Rogers Park since 2013, said they were disappointed to see this kind of hatred in the neighborhood."

“It’s kind of surprising and really disappointing,” Kincaid said.


How can you live in Rogers Park and even say that.
Or crime doesn't matter until it happens to you?

What is surprising is that you got away with only a punch to the face after mouthing off to someone at the Howard stop!

ETA- The man has been identified but not charged.
Interesting.

Susan has locked down her social media but the little bits I've come across...there is more to the story than forever victim and person with a previous arrest for acting spastic, Billie is telling.
 Once again these people think that reeeing homophobia, racism...whatever the soup of the day is, can cover up their behavior/the truth.


----------



## AmyJoJoJones (Feb 12, 2020)

Dorsia.Reservation said:


> Something tells me dear old Billie is leaving A LOT out of that story.
> 
> 
> "Kincaid, who has lived in Rogers Park since 2013, said they were disappointed to see this kind of hatred in the neighborhood."
> ...


Ding ding ding. You are correct.


----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (Feb 12, 2020)

AmyJoJoJones said:


> Ding ding ding. You are correct.



I noticed you joined yesterday.

Welcome to the farms.

Any further into on what really happened at the L station?


----------



## AmyJoJoJones (Feb 13, 2020)

If you research the legal criteria of what constitutes a hate crime (Google) combined with details below, I believe your questions will be satisfied.

The woman saw a black man smoking on the platform and informed a CTA employee –  she never confronted the black man. The black man started yelling at her and making a scene. Billie concluded since she was white and he was black, that she was being racist and yelled at her for what he interpreted the situation to be. The woman ignored Billie as he was a complete stranger to her.

One month later, Billie saw the woman walking down Howard, and unprovoked, verbally assaulted her again about the CTA platform incident. The woman told Billie to shut up. The man told Billie to step back. Billie got into the man’s face and made physical contact with him. The man and woman walked away with Billie yelling at the woman that she was this and that all down Howard. When the woman had enough, she put her foot down and Billie puffed out his chest at her. The man told Billie to step back again. For the second time, Billie got into the man’s face and made physical contact with him. That is when the altercation occurred leaving Billie with facial injuries.

Approximately 1.5 hours later Billie’s post on Facebook appeared and that is when the woman learned Billie's name as well as the mob action trying to identify her. The man filed a police report against Billie and vice versa. No verbal or physical threats were made exchanged the woman and Billie, thus no police reports exist between them.

Billie talked to the detectives the next day. A week later the police contacted the woman for her statement, then talked to the man. The detective told the woman and man that he talked to Billie, pulled and viewed street camera video, and consulted with the hate crimes division. It was determined no hate crime was committed. No arrests. The man and Billie aren't pressing charges against each other. When the detective asked Billie what racial statements he overheard the woman say, Billie couldn’t answer and that is because none were made.

Billie’s Facebook posts garnered tons of sympathy. When the Block Club article was published, Billie’s “victim” stance started to crumble and almost all the comments pointed out his behavior. Billie never went online to amend his posts with these truths or apologize.

The woman consulted with an attorney and has grounds for defamation suit as Billie posted her name, picture, a statement that she got away with a hate crime, which is a felony. The cost is expensive with no guarantee of a resolution.


----------



## Stuffed Derma (May 13, 2020)

dump of billie screens


Spoiler: IMAGE DUMP


----------



## JY's Tampon (May 13, 2020)

Stuffed Derma said:


> dump of billie screens
> 
> 
> Spoiler: IMAGE DUMP
> ...


Thanks for the post. I would have never found out about her if you didn't bump it up. Found her Twitter:



She doesn't post much but has a ton of replies.


			https://twitter.com/lilpeeptruther
		



Spoiler: You're killing us











Spoiler: Trans Eugenics








Her LinkedIn says she's an IT manager at a non profit.


----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (May 13, 2020)

JY's Tampon said:


> Thanks for the post. I would have never found out about her if you didn't bump it up. Found her Twitter:
> View attachment 1290379
> She doesn't post much but has a ton of replies.
> 
> ...



I always get a chuckle out of the people who would be first in a Gulag or against a wall because they are degenerate drains on society, claiming to be marxists or in billie's case "marxist-leninist".


----------



## JY's Tampon (May 13, 2020)

Dorsia.Reservation said:


> I always get a chuckle out of the people who would be first in a Gulag or against a wall because they are degenerate drains on society, claiming to be marxists or in billie's case "marxist-leninist".


Looks like Avery is out of the commune.



Enjoy a few more of her Kiwi Farms rants.


			https://twitter.com/search?q=from%3Alilpeeptruther%20kf&src=typed_query
		

EDIT:



I'm having trouble finding criminal records from Chicago/Cook County. I want to see if Avery/Brittney got busted for hooking.


----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (May 13, 2020)

JY's Tampon said:


> Looks like Avery is out of the commune.
> View attachment 1290530
> Enjoy a few more of her Kiwi Farms rants.
> 
> ...



A power chair for fibro.
That is a new one.


I love how she reees about KF but her thread is not even 5 pages long.


----------



## The Final Troondown (May 14, 2020)

JY's Tampon said:


> Thanks for the post. I would have never found out about her if you didn't bump it up. Found her Twitter:
> View attachment 1290379
> She doesn't post much but has a ton of replies.
> 
> ...



What a fucking moron
The manager was clearly starting a conversation about how they'd go about accomodating this guy as they obviously want him

You'd know that if you had any idea about hiring process or if they'd made accomodations for you; that they didnt means you're either a self dx sperg or nobody cares about you enough to make you more comfortable


----------



## Stuffed Derma (May 14, 2020)

A New Facebook for Avery, aka Avri Miers (אַבְרִי מֵאִיר) aka "Katriel Batshahar Miers-Kincaid"???





I guess Avery/Avri is reconnecting with their jewish roots or something?



Spoiler: AVERY IMAGE DUMP









Avery's inactive twitter: "Disabled demi-woman tankie. Anti-Zionist Jew. Working on a pre-med degree. Autistic double Pisces. Tzinuit fashionista."


----------



## JY's Tampon (May 14, 2020)

Stuffed Derma said:


> A New Facebook for Avery, aka Avri Miers (אַבְרִי מֵאִיר) aka "Katriel Batshahar Miers-Kincaid"???
> 
> View attachment 1293763
> 
> ...


I wonder if she’s still claiming to be disabled


----------



## Android raptor (May 15, 2020)

So I guess they divorced now, one went on T and is picking fights with random people, and the other is no longer a hooker and now LARPing as a Jewish healthcare worker. And both have munchie tendencies. 

As unbelievable as it sounds, I kinda doubt either are actually autistic. SJW fakeboi types are pretty notorious for falsely claiming to be autistic for oppression points, it's why they tend to be so adamant that self diagnosis is just as TRUE and HONEST as a doctor diagnosis.


----------



## The Final Troondown (May 18, 2020)

Android raptor said:


> So I guess they divorced now, one went on T and is picking fights with random people, and the other is no longer a hooker and now LARPing as a Trump's Chosen healthcare worker. And both have munchie tendencies.
> 
> As unbelievable as it sounds, I kinda doubt either are actually autistic. SJW fakeboi types are pretty notorious for falsely claiming to be autistic for oppression points, it's why they tend to be so adamant that self diagnosis is just as TRUE and HONEST as a doctor diagnosis.



They always seem to be massive histironics or bpd
Which is funny because those are overwhelmingly female mental health issues


----------

